# Official 2014 MCAT Guide UHS Pakistan



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum dear Juniors, 
Continuing the legacy of this platform to help each other out, here are some links you people can use for your preparation of MCAT 2014 and can share all the news related to it and later on the questions which came in your paper. I wish you all little bros and sisters bestest of luck  

Here you can get many past MCAT Papers. Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests

Here you can see the last year questions that came http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...e-admissions-test-exam-discussion-thread.html

This is practice test questions http://medstudentz.com/pre-med-life/110-practice-medical-college-admissions-test-questions.html

Then there is this Facebook page. Extremely helpful! https://www.facebook.com/Etest.Prep

My little sister is also going to appear in MCAT with you guys so I pray to Allah for all of you as dearly as I do for her. 
May Allah make it easy for you! 
Remember the rule *Study Hard, Play Hard and Serve Humanity, Live for Others*


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys check this out


mathsmaster said:


> hye guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

*b u m p! 

Juniors from the past MCAT PAPERS and Questions we posted (questions which came in mine and 2013's actual mcat paper !! ) go and see WHICH TOPIC is being asked more. and see whether you can solve those past papers and how much you score!
And best of luck people!


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Zaini33 said:


> Guys check this out


r u doctor ?/?
in which college r u studying ??


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

me yup a medical student. that above post i quoted from a guy "maths master".
about him i dunno.
and about my college i wont tel in public so PM maybe? 

by the way guys, people saying dat 2014 mcat paper was LEAKED! can juinors who apeared in exam plz tel me some questions epecialy if they involved graphs, so that i may confirm?
plz post que below. j.z


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Zaini33 said:


> me yup a medical student. that above post i quoted from a guy "maths master".
> about him i dunno.
> and about my college i wont tel in public so PM maybe?
> 
> ...


zaini baji what do u think about medical career 
also plz tell me r u studying in government institute???


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> zaini baji what do u think about medical career


Nothing better than it little brother. its full-filling, satisfying and dignified. Jesus (a.s) inspired profession ^_^
the study is really tough, needs a lot of time management and hardwork. but once you develop passion, it's gonna come by as easy. and only people who CAN do med get into it, i.e they are intelligent. so dun worry.


shaheen1100 said:


> also plz tell me r u studying in government institute???


yup! and what about you? pre-med?

- - - Updated - - -

@shaheen1100: if you need any help little brother, you are most welcome! I'll try getting answers for you if i dun know myself. wasalam!


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

when i heard that this year mcat was difficult..............i said " Thanks to Allah that it was not my mcat " 

i think this thread should be on the main page

so more people can see it


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Zaini33 said:


> me yup a medical student. that above post i quoted from a guy "maths master".
> about him i dunno.
> and about my college i wont tel in public so PM maybe?
> 
> ...


The paper wasn't leaked. If it had been leaked then everyvody should have had smashing marks which wasnt the case this time lol


----------

